# Weaning...is it a must??



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Mar 11, 2020)

Today I started weaning my 6kids.  They are 7 1/2 weeks old.  One is being sold next week.  Today has been one of the most stressful days of my life.the bawling is nonstop.  I don’t think th3 kids are eating.  I really need them to eat because I out the dewormer pellets in the feeders.  Probably a dumb move until the6 we’re settled down.  These are things a newbie just doesnn know.  I was on BYC, there are a few goat people on there.  We have our own thread.  We talk only about goats...leave the feast of the yucky junk tha5 happens over there, we stay out o& it!!  Well, the one woman has had goats a long time.  She’s in her mid 60s.  She said she’d sell them at 8 weeks..the left overs weaned naturally.  Is that a thing?  Could that really happen here?  I kind of doubt it since I’m only selling one.  Keeping five.it would sure be easier one, if I let it go back as it was...but, I want to rebreed the moms this fall..and maybe two kids later in the year?  Depending on growth rate.  So, kids nursing up till then, simply jus5 forces weaning, but when the6 are much( older?  I guess I was confused, because she was the only one I ever heard say she didn’t wean.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Mar 11, 2020)

I let my does naturally wean their kids , they certinally know when to kick them off. I am not milking them so I keep things as easy as I can for myself, and as natural as I can for my goat kids...mother (nature)  knows best   so my answer  is no, you do not have to force wean your goats ...it is NOT A MUST....


----------



## Beekissed (Mar 11, 2020)

I think God knew what He was doing when He designed all mammals to wean naturally....I wouldn't second guess Him.   We let them wean their own offspring here as well.  The only exception to that rule is if we keep the ram lambs intact, then they need to be either separated from Mom and aunts or have to wear a ram apron.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Mar 12, 2020)

Ok. Sounds great... I told Chris this and now he disagrees!!! He says we already started... he says ...blah blah blah... basically he just likes to disagree with me about the farm work but he’s not the one doing research or the one doing the work!!  Can you tell I’m a bit irritated right now     I was up at 5 because I had an appointment. I asked for some help with milking... once again... he gave very little... which is fine IF he is going to let me decide on how to wean. I said I made a mistake. He says I’m always wrong with the farm stuff. He’s feeling sick from his shot yesterday and I’m frazzled. Guess we’re off to a rough start. But he did make me a nice pancake breakfast 😀❤️👍. So, perhaps he’ll come around????  Geez I hope sooo


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Mar 12, 2020)

Lol give both of you some grace. Sounds like a rough morning. When you start a farm you get to be wrong alot bit you live and learn and learn your wrong again then you adjust. Every animal is different and each one needs something different, even the same species are individuals and need something different and that's fine. It's more fun making mistakes and learning then always knowing everything and never experiencing a challenge. Give him some time to think and your self time to breath then calmly talk about why you think what you think. My dh is the same way he tells me do what ever is needed for the farm but then he still wants a say. And that's all they really want is to be heard and know what they think matters. I would just explain and try to say these is what I learn and what do you think that way they can also make an informed desion.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Mar 12, 2020)

Beekissed said:


> I think God knew what He was doing when He designed all mammals to wean naturally....I wouldn't second guess Him. We let them wean their own offspring here as well.


Not to second guess God - but there can be a problem.  I have a mama pig who has week old little ones.  Her babies from the last litter have pushed the new babies away and won't let them nurse unless I intervene....


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Mar 12, 2020)

When weaning kids I wait till they are 10 weeks old. Stop feeding grain to moms limit water and feed grass hay not alfalfa. Some does will dry up in a week and some take little longer.


----------



## Coolbreeze89 (Mar 17, 2020)

@Duckfarmerpa1 I am right there with you! My kids are 8 weeks and I’m realizing I really didn’t research the weaning process - I figured moms just do it!  My kids do like grain and hay, so that’s good. I think I’m going to set up a creep-feeding situation so the babies can have free access without fighting the moms....The problem is, they’re almost as big as the mamas!  I like @Heart of the Matter Farm input to reduce moms’ grain...I feel like I’m pouring food bags constantly, yet they’re telling me they’re still ravenous, even with free-choice alfalfa and browse.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Mar 17, 2020)

They will always act like they don't have enough grain. Lol.  You will want to cut out all alfalfa. Alfalfa hay will make them still produce milk. If they are dairy goats you can wean kids off and keep milk till about 1-2 months before kidding.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Mar 17, 2020)

For us folks who breed goats yearly -weaning is important so mama gets a break and can build herself back up in order to raise the next healthy baby.


----------



## farmerjan (Mar 17, 2020)

Weaning is a necessity.  You can do it forcefully, early, and then keep milking for awhile, or you can cut out all the rich feed that helps to sustain the production and let the doe wean off naturally..... TO A POINT.  But they need a break.  

Are you going to continue to nurse a 2 year old when you have a brand new 2 week old baby.  USE SOME COMMON SENSE.  

Once the baby is weaned they need to stay separate from the momma.  Until they are old enough to have their own baby, or until you can put them all back together while the dam is dry, months later.  And if they try to go back to nursing when she has a new baby, then they need to be removed permanently. 

None of our weaned calves will get to have contact with their mothers until after they have raised their first calf.  We eep all our first calf heifers in a separate field from mature cows.  When they are confirmed pregnant and their calf is weaned, they will often get integrated back into the main herd as we decide who will go where.  And I once had a heifer that became a self sucker and after a couple of months of trying to straighten her out, shipped her.

And as @frustratedearthmother  said, some will go back to nursing and you have to decide which ones get the benefit.  Piglets will try to go back because when the sow does her little grunts, it is a signal for the pigs to nurse.  Once we weaned the pigs, they were done until the gilts were bred to have their own litters.  Pigs will always want to drink milk.


----------



## Ann B (Mar 20, 2020)

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> Today I started weaning my 6kids.  They are 7 1/2 weeks old.  One is being sold next week.  Today has been one of the most stressful days of my life.the bawling is nonstop.  I don’t think th3 kids are eating.  I really need them to eat because I out the dewormer pellets in the feeders.  Probably a dumb move until the6 we’re settled down.  These are things a newbie just doesnn know.  I was on BYC, there are a few goat people on there.  We have our own thread.  We talk only about goats...leave the feast of the yucky junk tha5 happens over there, we stay out o& it!!  Well, the one woman has had goats a long time.  She’s in her mid 60s.  She said she’d sell them at 8 weeks..the left overs weaned naturally.  Is that a thing?  Could that really happen here?  I kind of doubt it since I’m only selling one.  Keeping five.it would sure be easier one, if I let it go back as it was...but, I want to rebreed the moms this fall..and maybe two kids later in the year?  Depending on growth rate.  So, kids nursing up till then, simply jus5 forces weaning, but when the6 are much( older?  I guess I was confused, because she was the only one I ever heard say she didn’t wean.


I let the mom wean naturally when she's ready. If I'm bottle feeding I don't wean until 12 to 16 weeks old. At that age I've cut them back enough and it doesn't really bother them when they no longer have it.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Mar 20, 2020)

They should have been eating grain sence 3 weeks old-4 weeks old. I wait till 9 weeks old to start weaning so at 10 weeks old they are full off mom and can go to new homes. I even do it for the ones I keep. I feel it helps them grow better.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Mar 20, 2020)

Yes...I’m letting them wean naturally.  I tried to separate them for two days because I was selling one...it was torture....the people that bought him, came and got him early...he was doing fine...8 weeks...only one not crying!!   It is much more peaceful now, except when I am milking, and I have to lock up the kids...but they are getting better...


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Mar 20, 2020)

I think you are mixing up BRAND names with content  of feed...Dumor is fine, it is the BRAND name that TS carries,  what @rachels.haven  mentioned is the BRAND name that she purchases,  it's  the amount of protein in the feed that matters the most no matter who has their name on the bag


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Mar 20, 2020)

The one i use is 15% protien with my last goats i mixed a feed because they wouldn't eat this one. But the mix was 2 parts oats, 2 parts barely, one part black sunflower seeds, one part calf manna. They did really well on it just wast pricey for us.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Mar 20, 2020)

Right, but, Dumor only has 16%......but, I can look and find something with more protein I’m sure....


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Mar 20, 2020)

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> Right, but, Dumor only has 16%......but, I can look and find something with more protein I’m sure....


Add some BOSS to it when you feed, it will raise the protien  level up   ...you are better off under feeding than over feeding...over feeding will cause them to get fat , and put pressure on internal organs etc.


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Mar 20, 2020)

Wait for those of.us who havent had sleep how much pritieb do they need?


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Mar 20, 2020)

Jesusfreak101 said:


> Wait for those of.us who havent had sleep how much pritieb do they need?


At least 16 percent


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Mar 20, 2020)

Ok so the feed i feed now is to low. Okay I might switch back then. The mix was 18%. Or i might add something to it. Mm


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Mar 20, 2020)

Jesusfreak101 said:


> Ok so the feed i feed now is to low. Okay I might switch back then. The mix was 18%. Or i might add something to it. Mm


The " minimum  amount of crude protein  that a goat needs is 7 to 8 percent" ....yours should be fine


----------



## rachels.haven (Mar 20, 2020)

Dumor is good too! I just like blue seal because it's local, 20 percent protein, and I can get it easier and cheaper than all the other brands. It's also high quality, but Dumor isn't bad. You have to work with what you've got.

The only brand I dislike is Nutrena. It made our milk taste off.

16 percent and good tasting milk is what you're going for. At least 2:1 calcium ratio is the other thing to aspire to but that's a whole other can of worms.


----------

